# Cane toad/marine toad



## edventurous77 (Oct 6, 2006)

hi jus writing to ask do cane toads do well in semi-aquatic set ups? do they swim or wade in the water. im thinking of making a 2/3ds land 1/3 water setup or maybe half and half would a cane toad like this :?


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 6, 2006)

They must be able to swim because they have to go in water to mate. I would think half land/half water would be fine.

 How big would the tank be?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="cane+toad"+"care+sheet"&btnG=Google+Search

Also, you're better off using a water bowl or tub of some sort, instead of trying to make a divided terrarium. You can actually take the bowl out to clean and refill it--a divided terrarium is just going to be a pain and a mess.

EDIT: http://www.pollywog.co.uk/canetoadcaresheet.html looks like the best result from Google


----------



## Bill S (Oct 6, 2006)

They are terrestrial animals.  A substrate of potting soil will do them well.  If you are really concerned that they are missing out on their once-a-year breeding plunge, put them in a shallow tub of water once in a while.  But you don't want their cage to be wet all the time or you're liable to lost them to fungus infections.


----------



## edventurous77 (Oct 7, 2006)

well i used a 3ft by 15inch terrarium to make a 1/2 land 1/2 water set up. the water is 4.5-5 inches at its deepest and the land banks into it. my 2 cane toads love the tank they burrow into the reptibark potting soil mic i have on top of the gravel on the land side and they love to take a dip and are strong swimmers  . i had a problem with peices of substrate in the water . reptibark is obviously 2 big for the filter) so i made a small plexi glass divide which does the tric nicely:worship:


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 7, 2006)

Reading this thread reminded me of a special I saw on cane toads, and this one part that was completely unecessary to see, a waste of time.

The special was about cane toads taking over Australia, and this one segment was about a women who deemed it her duty to kill every cane toad she could find. (meanwhile the camera is still recording) She takes a live cane toad, lays it on it's back, then smashes it with a sledgehammer, right on tv, what a whackjob.
Then she tells the story where she squished a toad while it was face up, and poison from its glands squirted in her eyes, blinding her temporarily, so now she has learned to kill them on their backs an avoid getting it in her eye again. I felt this whole segement was a waste of time.


Anyway another question, anyone have pictures of albino cane toads? I would imagine if they are white in color they would look somewhat like a lumpy mushroom.


----------



## Bayushi (Oct 12, 2006)

bugmankeith said:


> Reading this thread reminded me of a special I saw on cane toads, and this one part that was completely unecessary to see, a waste of time.
> 
> The special was about cane toads taking over Australia, and this one segment was about a women who deemed it her duty to kill every cane toad she could find. (meanwhile the camera is still recording) She takes a live cane toad, lays it on it's back, then smashes it with a sledgehammer, right on tv, what a whackjob.
> Then she tells the story where she squished a toad while it was face up, and poison from its glands squirted in her eyes, blinding her temporarily, so now she has learned to kill them on their backs an avoid getting it in her eye again. I felt this whole segement was a waste of time.
> ...


  It may have been a waste of time, but many of the Aussies i know feel the same way as the lady. they go out of their way to kill cane toads. they are an intrusive species that is decimating the local wild life. they have few to no natural predators and are extremely hard to control populationwise.  So before saying the lady is a whack job keep in mind that it's not too uncommon for people where cane toads have been introduced to hate them and kill them on sight.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok it was a waste to see an execution on tv. Other than that yes I realize people kill them.


----------



## Ganoderma (Oct 19, 2006)

they are big toads, and a 50/50 land water terrarium will be quite heavy.  just keep weight in mind if its on a stand of something


----------



## edventurous77 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have already set the tank up an the toads love it  anyone buying cane toad i would reccommend a set up like this it is lovely and the toads love a dip


----------

